# What is your single best advice for helping acheive "5-Star" ratings?



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

If you had to give one peice of advice to a fellow driver to help them earn 5-star ratings, what would it be?

Mine would be to always open the door for your client. When picking them up as well as dropping them off.

This gives the experience a higher level of service. At dropoff, it also allows you to make sure they are not leaving anything (phone, keys, etc.) on the seat. Finding something like that left behind is automatic 5-stars!

That's mine. Any others??


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Keep your car very clean and odor free. No clutter of personal belongings. Drive smoothly and navigate with confidence.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Be Yourself!!! ... Don't be fake! ... Don't try to be something or someone your NOT! ... Just be Genuine!


----------



## 556baller (Sep 8, 2014)

That's easy.

*DO NOT DRIVE AFTER 1am.*

Sure there is money to be made, but it is not worth it. Its an absolute circus after 1am and drunk people suck when it comes to ratings. There is also the issue of puking in the car, far less likely before 1:00 am.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Shut up and drive! Speak if spoken to if the bring up a controversial subject then let them have it! I have had 2 rides so far tonight but both asked about tipping and ratings and they got the full story.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Focus as much on the rider as you do on your vehicle. When they go to rate you, they're going to focus more on you than anything else.


----------



## Charles1 (Nov 14, 2014)

NO college kids! Oh and don't talk hardly at all.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Tip your passenger


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Don't drive late. Like stop at 10 pm or eleven. Be pleasant and adapt to the rider.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I have never opened a door for a client yet. I keep my car clean, always offer them to sit in the front or the back (I say it from the driver seat through the window to them). Offer to lower or raise windows and heat however they want it. I always ask about a preferred route. I never have water. I help them put their bags in the trunk if they have luggage. I've gotten all 5 stars and one 4 (I parked a block away from the pick up location and he had to walk). 

I think the key is being likable. I can make most of the riders laugh and I can usually BS enough to make them think I care about what they have to say. Guess it depends what area you are working and what hours you are working. I work in a affluent area, and believe it or not, most of the people with money enjoy someone who can make them laugh and tell a good story more than opening a door for them. I do agree with what someone else said about not over talking. I ask how they are doing, and feel them out from there. If they're staring down at their phone the whole time, I just shut up and drive. 

Not sure if any of this helped, but good luck.


----------



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Be talkative if they talk to you, be quiet if they are quiet. *

Passengers don't like someone who is cold/unfriendly if they are asking questions, and they don't like someone overly talkative/annoying if they are the quiet type.

Bonus points: unfortunately, i think half of my bad ratings (I'm still a 4.8) come from me saying "sorry, I don't do fast food runs" to the drunk people who ask for it.


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

556baller said:


> That's easy.
> 
> *DO NOT DRIVE AFTER 1am.*
> 
> Sure there is money to be made, but it is not worth it. Its an absolute circus after 1am and drunk people suck when it comes to ratings. There is also the issue of puking in the car, far less likely before 1:00 am.


Yes, *DO NOT DRIVE AFTER 1am.*


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Don't feed them after midnight!!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Brandon1 said:


> *Be talkative if they talk to you, be quiet if they are quiet. *
> 
> Passengers don't like someone who is cold/unfriendly if they are asking questions, and they don't like someone overly talkative/annoying if they are the quiet type.
> 
> Bonus points: unfortunately, i think half of my bad ratings (I'm still a 4.8) come from me saying *"sorry, I don't do fast food runs"* to the drunk people who ask for it.


I can not count the number of times, I have done this, The Topless dancer that I dropped off at the club Sunday night, She asked me if I would not mind stopping at a convenience store so she could get some mints and gum and they were out of her water... awwww... She took forever and then did she tip me? Nah "It is included" I'm going to start doing that! Or end the ride and then let them fire it back up when they get back in.... Or request another Uber driver to their destination.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I can not count the number of times, I have done this, The Topless dancer that I dropped off at the club Sunday night, She asked me if I would not mind stopping at a convenience store so she could get some mints and gum and they were out of her water... awwww... She took forever and then did she tip me? Nah "It is included" I'm going to start doing that! Or end the ride and then let them fire it back up when they get back in.... Or request another Uber driver to their destination.


What was she wearing


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Don't **** up.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Don't **** up.


So you are always on top? I'm not understanding this statement? Please explain!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

opening the door is way too much unless they somehow cannot open it themselves or you happen to be outside already



its really simple to keep your rating respectable just focusing on the basic stuff and doing it very well

driving safely but like you mean business
not becoming distracted from the route by engaging the pax
being very friendly during the initial encounter but being able to feel out the point you need to shut up
do not speak for anything other than knowing their preference to music, the route, or the AC unless they talk to you
make sure the car is clean and smells good and your windows can never be too clean

a lot of my past work experience was customer service related and usually you want to be a people person and act like you are people's friends and always go that extra mile and i brought that approach to uber when i first started. 

tried to be talkative, supplied water, candy, etc. but none of that helped my rating. if anything it hurt it. 

driving is just a whole other beast. it really does seem like less is more as far as engaging the public as a driver. as long as the few basic things are done really well, your rating will stay good.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

ValleyUber! said:


> If you had to give one peice of advice to a fellow driver to help them earn 5-star ratings, what would it be?


Learn to swallow.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ValleyUber! said:


> If you had to give one peice of advice to a fellow driver to help them earn 5-star ratings, what would it be?
> 
> Mine would be to always open the door for your client. When picking them up as well as dropping them off.
> 
> ...


You are letting the side down ValleyUber. What about cold drinks, candy and foot massages? Every woman should be given a Chanel No. 5 tester.

That 5star rating is worth your soul - this is not a commercial transaction, you've decided to throw your self-worth at the feet of $5.00 Riders, don't forget that.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

remind them that you can rate them as well


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't get caught awkwardly staring at your passengers through the rear view mirror.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Danikjan said:


> Don't get caught awkwardly staring at your passengers through the rear view mirror.


Ha Ha I have my mirror aimed at the 36D's sitting in the middle of the back seat! I drive a truck so I use my outside mirrors more then the rearview! Ha Funny you say that.


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

Learn how to gauge conversation. If they dont want to talk, dont force them to. If they're chatty, chat along with them. 

Keep my car clean, and provide water. 

And of course, be very very very good looking.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I have never opened a door for a client yet. I keep my car clean, always offer them to sit in the front or the back (I say it from the driver seat through the window to them). Offer to lower or raise windows and heat however they want it. I always ask about a preferred route. I never have water. I help them put their bags in the trunk if they have luggage. I've gotten all 5 stars and one 4 (I parked a block away from the pick up location and he had to walk).
> 
> I think the key is being likable. I can make most of the riders laugh and I can usually BS enough to make them think I care about what they have to say. Guess it depends what area you are working and what hours you are working. I work in a affluent area, and believe it or not, most of the people with money enjoy someone who can make them laugh and tell a good story more than opening a door for them. I do agree with what someone else said about not over talking. I ask how they are doing, and feel them out from there. If they're staring down at their phone the whole time, I just shut up and drive.
> 
> Not sure if any of this helped, but good luck.


Go be a bartender, i think that would be great job for you.


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

I love when I see drivers talk about how hard it is to get good ratings during nights/surge when the exact opposite is actually true. Uber even provided data in SF showing that average ratings are actually higher during surge so if you're having trouble during those times, you need to look inwards.

And as for one piece of advice, take a ride as a passenger! It will teach you more than any other one thing.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Go be a bartender, i think that would be great job for you.


I think you're right. It would just be tough to switch to the other side of the bar


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I really don't care. Have had an 4.84 for a year. I don't open doors or give water. Wash my car once a month. I keep it Ina garage though. I help them with their luggage. I talk to them when they talk to me. Get them for point A to point B efficiently and quickly. I don't deal with problem passengers. If they call me before I get there with any kind of stupid question or attitude I just cancel the ride. They will ding you anyway. I wear sneakers, shorts and t-shirt. I don't pick anyone up more than 7 minutes away.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Spanky said:


> I really don't care. Have had an 4.84 for a year. I don't open doors or give water. Wash my car once a month. I keep it Ina garage though. I help them with their luggage. I talk to them when they talk to me. Get them for point A to point B efficiently and quickly. I don't deal with problem passengers. If they call me before I get there with any kind of stupid question or attitude I just cancel the ride. They will ding you anyway. I wear sneakers, shorts and t-shirt. I don't pick anyone up more than 7 minutes away.


I like your style!


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Don't focus on the ratings, focus on the ride. Be yourself it's your car, and you are giving a cheap safe ride. Greet them, confirm their location, proceed to pick them up. Drive safe. If it doesn't feel right then follow your gut instinct.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

offer them pepsi and/or cheetohs


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

if you want 5 star ratings, (STOP DRIVING DRUNKS AROUND!) my ratings have gone from 4.73 t0 4.79 in the 2 weeks I stopped driving drunks. when you are depending on a drunk person to give you a proper rating, your just looking for trouble!


----------



## RobertVan (Apr 14, 2015)

I have often had the idea to "be fair" by refunding a dollar or two if the GPS makes pax wait in a string of red lights that could have been avoided by using my own route, their route, etc. I'm sure Uber would not approve of this...


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

unter ling said:


> remind them that you can rate them as well


 This is by far the best one!!!


----------



## barzion (Mar 19, 2015)

If the pax has their own way of navigating to their destination, follow theirs. And if not, follow where your GPS tells you to go ALWAYS!! even if you think it's not the best route.


----------



## matlock13 (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't fool yourself people suck and will rate you low if they had a bad day or if their wife is a ***** or if they just feel like being an asshole that day... whatever!!!...be nice to people but DONT KISS ASS!!! drive safe don't speed yada yada yada .and you'll see some days are great all 5 star and some will not be so great 4star or even lower only new drivers and riders will show a 5star rating believe me it wont last long on either end.....and there's nothing you can do about it....good luck though....


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

matlock13 said:


> Don't fool yourself people suck and will rate you low if they had a bad day or if their wife is a ***** or if they just feel like being an asshole that day... whatever!!!...be nice to people but DONT KISS ASS!!! drive safe don't speed yada yada yada .and you'll see some days are great all 5 star and some will not be so great 4star or even lower only new drivers and riders will show a 5star rating believe me it wont last long on either end.....and there's nothing you can do about it....good luck though....


Good comment!!! I too believe there is a gap between being nice and brownnosing. I of course agree with the driving safe, and I'll get pax that demand I speed up in zones, and feel like asking "Do you want to pay the ticket and have it go on your record,..


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

no college kids!!! since i stopped hanging around campus's and taking these prats requests my avg has gone from 4.72 for a week to 4.84 i dont think its a coincidence. either way they are mostly $5-7 trips.


----------



## youtUBER (Sep 18, 2014)

Don't accept 5-star passengers.
They are new to uber and clueless on what the **** they are suppose to rate -- your mugshot, or the price, or may be the traffic conditions...
No win with those nubs

EDIT: my passenger rating is 5 because i always tip the driver.
When they accept my requests, they try to educate me about ratings, thinking i am a nub


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Rideshare Guy said:


> I love when I see drivers talk about how hard it is to get good ratings during nights/surge when the exact opposite is actually true. Uber even provided data in SF showing that average ratings are actually higher during surge so if you're having trouble during those times, you need to look inwards.
> 
> And as for one piece of advice, take a ride as a passenger! It will teach you more than any other one thing.


You mean like the data that tells us we're making more money with lower rates?


----------



## UberCSR (May 1, 2015)

You must try harder, the average rating for drivers in above 4.65. Often drivers blame everyone but themselves.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi troll! Welcome. You are a breath of fresh air


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

Uber Jax said:


> Be Yourself!!! ... Don't be fake! ... Don't try to be something or someone your NOT! ... Just be Genuine!


What if you are a genuine asshole?


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Don't **** up.


Tell that to Google Maps!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

IMHO...don't worry about ratings.

Sure..I look at mine and want to get it higher (4.82 @1200+ ridesover 10 months)

Generally, I know that all of mine will be 5's with the occasional 4...but who's counting?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> IMHO...don't worry about ratings.
> 
> Sure..I look at mine and want to get it higher (4.82 @1200+ ridesover 10 months)
> 
> Generally, I know that all of mine will be 5's with the occasional 4...but who's counting?


Braggart.  4.56 here.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

SirDavidsr said:


> Tell that to Google Maps!


Exactly. "Make a left turn at ABC Street..." - meanwhile, there's a honkin' huge barricade and "ROAD CLOSED" signage.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> You must try harder, the average rating for drivers in above 4.65. Often drivers blame everyone but themselves.


I blame myself for my ranking.

It's my fault I am not a 5.0 because I picked up the wrong ****** bags that don't know how to give 5*

But I'm getting better at figuring out who to pick up and who to drive by and wave.

Almost forgot, over 3000 rides at 11 months

Ok, pissing contest. Everyone, pull them out and let's measure up. BTW, attach proof. Saying you have a certain rank without proof is like premature ejactulation. makes a good story but know one is satisfied


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

SirDavidsr said:


> Tell that to Google Maps!


Currently 5.92 after 500+ rides. Keep a spotless car, be polite, and educate every rider about the pass/fail rating system. 5 =pass and anything else means something went very wrong. A 4.6 can get a driver "fired".

"if your driver gets you there alive, please rate them a 5."-Dave The Uber Guy!


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

5.92?


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

I like the "pass/fail" analogy. I'll use that with pax from now on. Most of them have NO clue.


----------



## Ub1 (Mar 13, 2015)

_Don't worry about your rating. _
Worrying about it will increase your chances of making mistakes and getting even worse rates. Be professional, keep smiling so they don't think you're mad at them and the rate will average out to the positive side.


----------



## America (Jun 8, 2015)

Pick them up at the pin, take the best route, and drop them off where they'd like. If your rating sucks you are not doing well at one of those three things.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

4.56-I can piss but not very far


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

How about "inflight movie" explaining the ins & outs of Uber including the Star Ratings ... then play that for the pax before we start the trip 
*I don't have monitors in the headrests .. but it could work


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Idk why people are suggesting to "educate" pax about ratings. I did that shit while I was working for Lyft and man, did my ratings take a dive...

I stopped doing it for Uber and things generally have gotten much better.



Ub1 said:


> _Don't worry about your rating._
> Worrying about it will increase your chances of making mistakes and getting even worse rates. Be professional, keep smiling so they don't think you're mad at them and the rate will average out to the positive side.


Exactly. Don't even mention "ratings" even if the pax is the one who approached the subject first. By all means, if the pax informs that s/he is giving you a 5/5 for the service, say "thank you, I appreciate it and I hope you have a good day." That's all there's too it...


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

A 5 star rating pays the exact same as a 4.75 rating.....your ratings will go down just by people that give you a 4 star thinking that's a good thing! Until there is a $ attached....it just doesn't matter, Drunks alone make the system faulty!


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

ValleyUber! said:


> If you had to give one peice of advice to a fellow driver to help them earn 5-star ratings, what would it be?
> 
> Mine would be to always open the door for your client. When picking them up as well as dropping them off.
> 
> ...


There really are a lot of points that can be made here , but since you asked for the 1 piece of advice that will make your customers love you , im new here and haven't had my first rating but I can tell you without a doubt my cab pax's absolutely love a good lauph , a lot of times they don't want to leave the veh they enjoyed the ride so much . I'm pretty sure im going to be ok on the rating's although im not going to worry about it till my app canceled or whatever it is they do at uber to terminate you .

You really have to learn to read ppl's moods , ive had my customers crying doubled over in pain they were lauphing so hard , everytrip can be like this . Even the sour puss's that are bound and determined to make you feel the same as them I make lauph , with these guys I simply start making fun of the drivers around me and before long they are joining in with me . in the end ppl are ppl . and some of those ppl you simply have to cancel out & run away from


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

To funny! Two weeks ago I went into Walgreens and bought a bag of Dark Chocolate "Kisses" (best detox candy) to test and see if ratings would go up. At the end of the ride I said, "Would you like some kisses?" I wish I had a camera to capture the looks and laughter on the pax faces, especially the men. Everyone wants a kiss! Well not everyone. Some said no thanks they don't do chocolate. But ratings did go up a bit! But half of my bag of kisses got real soft so until I get my fridge in the back working again no more kisses. Last week I went to Goodwill and bought a black blazer and pants. Looked real professional and ratings went even farther. Hummm, the blazer and pants cost the same as the kisses and I was the only one melting!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

topic said SINGLE best piece of advice


----------



## silkhead (Jul 13, 2015)

I hate it when pick ups are late for an appointment.event or flight and they expect you to make it it to their destination like the Flash. I hate it when you show up at the front door of a location and it's at a very busy intersection with no place to stop for more than a minute or two and they are still in the building upstairs so you have to circle the block a few times and they give a low rating for taking too long to arrive or cancel altogether. These late people for appointments always give you a 3 or 4 star for going the speed limit to their destination. I smile and say Hi followed by their first name...ask them if they have a referred route....and when I arrive I say thank you...that's it. I make the ride smooth and go easy on the breaks like Jackie Stewart would. People who live inside the city core are impatient and people who live outside the city core are more carefree I find. For people worried about their ratings, remember the mean averages.....if the mean averages for all uber drivers is 4 and your is 4 you ain't going to be sacked


----------

